# Float bibs



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

My current ice fishing bibs are showing there age so I figured why not get a pair of float bibs I was hoping to get some opinions on them. Who's got what bibs and how do they like then any cons to certain brands?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

bumpus said:


> My current ice fishing bibs are showing there age so I figured why not get a pair of float bibs I was hoping to get some opinions on them. Who's got what bibs and how do they like then any cons to certain brands?


I have used a "Mustang" suit, bibs and jacket for a long time. Same brand the coast guard uses. Saved my a-- when I went for a swim by Rattlesnake years ago. There are lots of good products out there. Mustang works for me. Good luck


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Chumthrower: *There are lots of good products out there.*
_Mine saved me last year when I went thru at PLX/Old State Park., 
*Arctic Armor Brand*_


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

I am with IBJ on the Artic Armor brand.. I have the same set he is wearing and really like them... Light weight and extremely warm plus the float protection.. Have worn the coat early spring and late fall in my boat fishing too.. There are a lot of great products out there and only giving my opinion on mine..


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jmshar said:


> I am with IBJ on the Artic Armor brand.. I have the same set he is wearing and really like them... Light weight and extremely warm plus the float protection.. Have worn the coat early spring and late fall in my boat fishing too.. There are a lot of great products out there and only giving my opinion on mine..[/QUOT
> Regardless of brand, don't go on the ice without some flotation. I saw Elvis when I stepped through the ice. It happened so fast and the only thing that saved me was my float suit. Made it easy to get pulled out. With all that gear on you'll sink like a rock. Carharts are the worst. We call them lead coffins. Years ago I was on a search party that went looking for some guys who disappeared going in from Rattlesnake to Middle bass for lunch. Their cooler was floating around an 8 foot hole. All on the bottom, all in Carharts, never had a chance. They're great on a construction site but bad for icefishing. No fish is worth dying for. Be careful out there. Good luck.
> 
> -


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just picked up a striker predator ice suit and I love it!! both bibs and jacket have floatation and more pockets than I could ever fill.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

jmshar said:


> I am with IBJ on the Artic Armor brand.. I have the same set he is wearing and really like them... Light weight and extremely warm plus the float protection.. Have worn the coat early spring and late fall in my boat fishing too.. There are a lot of great products out there and only giving my opinion on mine..


X3 I’ve had mine 5yrs and no issues. The padding on the knees is awesome but I feel the jacket isn’t that warm on the back. Other than that a great investment!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Artic Armor is what I have but mine is camouflage. That way it's dual purpose. There also isn't any noise when you move around. Unless you're old like me and bones make noise.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You will need more than just the bibs for floatation purposes. My first Camo artic armor suit lasted years. I replaced them last season with the red and black.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been wearing a mustang coat for years. Its stiff but warm and gets the job done. But take it off once I get where I am going. I did a polar bear jump wearing this and never sunk past my chest.

Last year I got some striker bibs. I love them.they dont pull on your shoulders or hold ice and snow around the cuffs much. I jumped in the lake with just the bibs on and my head stayed dry.

I am looking for a striker coat. The 2 piece is the only way to go for me. My body is long from crotch to shoulders and I cant wear a one piece.

My dad and wife have the one piece mustang suits. It works well for her because it's one size too big. My dads is hard to get off and he overheats. His is his size.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have had Artic Armor for 4 years and they are good. As far as floatation goes having the bibs and jacket is best, but if you can only afford one piece this year get the bibs. I did test my suit last year in a pool. I normally sink like a rock but with just the bibs I did float fine. I would guess your weight would have an effect on the results, I weigh in about 180#. If you go with Artic Armor see Mark in Ravenna he carries them and any other ice gear you may need.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love my Striker Hardwater. They're made of a heavier-duty fabric than the Arctic Armor suit, and the bibs alone will float you. They are extremely warm and have full size zips to put them on while wearing boots, or to vent out some heat. I have the jacket also, and sometimes have to take if off if I'm doing a lot of walking because it gets too hot. I've never ended a day from being too warm on the ice though. You can get some good deals too. I think I paid around $130 for my Striker Hardwater bibs at the end of the season on clearance from Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys, I was originally thinking about the frabill I-float bibs or the new Eskimo bibs but maybe I'll look more at the Arctic armor stuff.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I just 0rdered an Eskimo Lockout Bibs for this season got it from marine general was 179 but cyber Monday got it for 129 no tax or shipping. It also has sure float ability also and all the bells and whisles to.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

bumpus said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, I was originally thinking about the frabill I-float bibs or the new Eskimo bibs but maybe I'll look more at the Arctic armor stuff.


 The I-Float bibs don't have any floatant in them. Only the jacket does. It is USCG approved, but pretty stiff. I had the bibs and jacket, but ended up selling it to get the Striker.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Really? That seems misleading to call them I-float if they don't float, well in that case there off the table thanks for info


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

bumpus said:


> Really? That seems misleading to call them I-float if they don't float, well in that case there off the table thanks for info


 Yup, I was suprised when I learned that as well. Here's a pic directly from their website. You can see now call it the "I-Bib" and "I-Float Jacket" so that they don't mislead customers:


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I ordered my ice armor from marks bait last year. It was really nice to stop in and be able to try some various sizes on. I would recommend both the ice armor and Marks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bumpus said:


> My current ice fishing bibs are showing there age so I figured why not get a pair of float bibs I was hoping to get some opinions on them. Who's got what bibs and how do they like then any cons to certain brands?


Devils Advocate Here-I didn't read all the posts/replies so excuse if duplicated. You specifically say"Bibs" which are the "bottom half of a Suit". IMO, wearing the bottom half of a floating suit would potentially be deadly! You break thru and your "lower" body is going to float upwards pushing your struggling " top half" downward! If your're by yourself, eventually you'll tire out trying to counter/fight the floating bottom half and guess what!?? Get the whole suit if you want floatation!


----------

